# Freemasons Riding Club



## jvarnell (Nov 10, 2014)

I finily found a FMRC chapter that is active in Texas at the Lone Star motorcyle Rally.  They were the "On The Level Chapter #67"   out of Houston.  They were on the strand when I saw there large center patch of the FMRC.  The chapter founder Jesse Hernandez was there bringing brothers togerthet.  They invited me to a get together at a beach house Saterday but my wife had something else planed at that time.  I am posting this to anounce that I finily found a chapter riding as a chapter in Texas.

I also meet some widow sons from another state and had this questions come to mind.

With the way the Texas 2007 edict was writen against the WS MC is it ok to sit in lodge with them as a Mason.  The FM RC back patch is just like a deferent uniform from the WS MC.  Is this like the North and South of the civil war?  Both have the requirment of members being a MM.  Also I know (Bill_Lins) I have seen the edict many times.  I am a member of the FMRC.

I have to read bills and regulations everyday and help fix the way they are writen so they get to to there goal and not have unintended consquences.  The above question comes to mind everytime I see the WS MC.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 10, 2014)

Different jurisdiction, different rules.  As long as they follow the rules of their jurisdiction they are fine visiting here.  It's like going to Arkansas and visiting a lodge there.  My MM license plates have a frame that says "Proud to be a Shriner".  They won't turn me away as a visitor because I'm a member of a Shrine outside of their state.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 10, 2014)

Why are WSMC out lawed in TX?


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 10, 2014)

WSMC applied for recognition from GLoTX a few years ago. They were denied because we felt they did not present a proper image of Freemasonry, in large part due to their patch, as shown above.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 12, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Different jurisdiction, different rules.  As long as they follow the rules of their jurisdiction they are fine visiting here.  It's like going to Arkansas and visiting a lodge there.  My MM license plates have a frame that says "Proud to be a Shriner".  They won't turn me away as a visitor because I'm a member of a Shrine outside of their state.


 I know I am just poking at the bear with a stick.  I may get killed I may have something positive happen.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 12, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> View attachment 4440[/QUOTE
> This is what is 99.9% of the pataches look like and some that don't like the motorcycle motocycle brotherhood went out and found that.01% of the patches to paint the whole group with.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 12, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> WSMC applied for recognition from GLoTX a few years ago. They were denied because we felt they did not present a proper image of Freemasonry, in large part due to their patch, as shown above.


 Image....... is that the external and not the internal?


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 12, 2014)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Why are WSMC out lawed in TX?


 See my post to see the whole argument....I know I am stepping on some toes to say this in a fouram like this.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 12, 2014)

"don't throw me into that briar patch" LoL


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 12, 2014)

jvarnell said:


> Image....... is that the external and not the internal?


It is how we are viewed by the general public.


----------



## jvarnell (Nov 20, 2014)

ya public image is a lot to worry about.  I go to a lodge that I would call a cowboy lodge and we don't ware a coat and tie unless it is a special lodge. .  I have a tux and only ware it for business events and don't ware it ever to lodge.  If you notice 98% of the WS patches are not of the pole dancer.  The Freemasons RC is a sheild.  Do you think anyone out in public assoeates eather of those patches to the freemasons even though it says it on the freemasons RC and not the Widows son?  I have found it is the external for some no matter what is said.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Nov 20, 2014)

The internal is important, but the external is not unimportant.  The internal and the external work in harmony.  As above, so below - as below, so above.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 21, 2014)

Sometimes the external represents the internal. In Utah, not only was the seductive pose considered, but the vulgar portion of the website entitled "MILF."  Additionally, the proposed bylaws required members to wear their colors to funerals.  Aside from the question of whether such attire is appropriate to a Masonic funeral, it is the Grand Lodge which dictates customs for a Masonic funeral, not the appendant body.
Now, it does appear that the organization is changing these matters. Should it clean up its act, I would consider removing my objection in my mother jurisdiction


----------

